# Echo Dogs - Home Visit Requests - NJ, NY, FL



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi,

We are backed up on some home visits. If you can help in any of the following locations, please contact me at 

[email protected]

Lacona, NY
Plainfield, NJ
Haines City, FL

Thanks !

Terry


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Bump - 

Still looking for help in Plainfield, NJ


----------

